# how do you make a 90 degree angle on a fence



## sherrybjjay (May 2, 2009)

how do you make a 90 degree angle on a fence?


----------



## jayp (Jun 1, 2008)

*umm*

I'm not sure where to begin here...


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

It depends on whether you are going up or down at the time.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Are you sure the property corner is really degrees. Usually, the fence follows property lines.

Dick


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Same as an 85 degree angle, only 5 more.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

please explain what you are looking for.

If you are asking how to determine a 90º angle, that is easy. If you are asking how to install a corner for a fence, still no problem. Just need to know what kind of fence.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

first, i'd get my square and be sure the blade is 90 degrees, then set the fence and run the board.
but hey, i'm a carpenter.....

DM


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

This example (using 3- 1/2" posts) gives you two choices.

One is with 8' panels.
The other is with 10' panels

The measurements are pulled off the inside corners of the posts.

Shortly, I'm sure someone will post to explain to you how to do a Pythagorean Theorem calculation. It's simple:








where _c_ represents the length of the hypotenuse, and _a_ and _b_ represent the lengths of the other two sides. 
In words: _The square of the hypotenuse of a right triangle is equal to the sum of the squares on the other two sides_. 

That's the way we were taught in school. In the field we shorten it to using three numbers that all carpenters memorize... 6, 8, 10. (And some guys use different numbers than other guys... perhaps, 3, 4, 5 or some other combination.)... it still works out to give you a 90 degree angle. 

But this drawing will give you the numbers on a typical fence setup.


----------

